# Online tabletop simulator



## Stone Angel (Jul 7, 2009)

I was wondering what the best program or site was for a tabletop game simulator, I used one a few years back but despite my extensive google fu it remains ambigious. 

Looking for one that I can arrange encounters and move minis ect. Everything you would need to run a normal game just online.

Thanks


----------



## Hejdun (Jul 7, 2009)

Sounds like Maptools is exactly what you're looking for.  At it's most basic, it allows you to run a server with a map, some tokens to represent enemies and PCs, and an utterly generic terrain map.  It has a chat box and has support for dice rolling.

Once you get a hang of it, you can start making your own tokens (with an ancillary program called TokenTool), importing your own maps, implementing fog of war and light, running macros to roll all the dice for your powers, have unique token states to represent conditions, etc.

RPTools - Home

Make sure to check out Tutorials tab for video tutorials and a link to the wiki for more help.  There are also forums where you can ask for help if run into problems.

We've been using Maptools for 2 or 3 years now, and I don't think I could possibly ask for anything better.


----------



## Hussar (Jul 7, 2009)

There's quite a few choices now that weren't there even a year ago.

I did a bit of Googling and found the following link  That should keep you going.


----------

